# Trash Cans As Water Storage Bins?



## Emperor6825 (Jul 29, 2011)

So for a long time I have been trying to figure out how to do water changes. Obvisouly I can't just run tap water from my sink to my tank so I came up with a solution. I bought a 32 Gal black rubbermade trash can from Walmart. I plan on putting some crushed coral substrate at the bottom and running air stones and a heater inside it. That way my PH will be closer to my tanks level plus the air will get rid of chlorine and the heater will keep my water the same temp when I add it. My question is, will the plastic from the trash can give off any unwanted chemicals? When I open the lid and stick my head in and there is a pretty strong odor.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Before filling, there is something you need to check. Take the trashcan someplace where there is good strong light (sunshine?) and hold it over your head to look for weak spots. Injection molding plastics often leaves a round hole in the bottom of the trashcan which is just barely filled. Watch for leaks! If leaking is not going to be a problem, you will find the chlorine residual in the water will deal with any chemicals or oils left in the can. The problems I found with using some plastic for water storage is that they are not made for liquids. When filled and emptied, they flex each time and over time stress breaks begin to show at the bottom corners. In a carpeted bedroom, I could not risk leaking again so I went to a food grade barrel. They are designed to hold liquids and don't rust.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I was tempted to go the trash can route, but passed on it for all the reasons PhunMo gave. Now I've just got to find a source for a cheap food grade barrel.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Try your local feed store. If they don't sell 55 gallon plastic drums for cheap they often have bulletin boards where local folks are selling stuff. For whatever reason I always see someone trying to unload a bunch of plastic 55 gallon drums.

Most of the time you can get them used for $10 - 15 each. This may not be an option if you live in an area far from rural land, but worth a shot.

Even if they don't have drums available feed stores offer a lot of other things that are useful like giant plastic troughs and other containers that may serve your purpose and be considerably more durable. A lot of feed stores even carry giant round tubs and stock tanks that'll get you thinking about ponds and aquaponics so be careful


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Try your local feed store.


Local feed store? :-? I wish, but I'm part of the urban sprawl. There's a guy about 2 hours from me selling barrels used and fairly cheap but he doesn't deliver. With the cost of gas, I probably wouldn't save anything.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I never was able to find a source of cheap, used drums around here. I ended up buying a new food grade shipping drum from an on-line retailer. It was a bit expensive, but thereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s absolutely no chance of it bursting.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

For the suburban folks looking for plastic, don't overlook some of the places you do have. Maybe you have salad maker, soda bottler or brewer around when you don't have a farm store.
Bet there are a few micro-brewers brewing up some private label beer around the North end. Most college towns will have a few empty kegs around. They may be small but several strung together in series might do the trick. Plastic rain barrels are often pricey but becoming quite common. More labor involved but a wooden structure lined with pond liner will last a long, long time if it is not exposed to weather.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> More labor involved but a wooden structure lined with pond liner will last a long, long time if it is not exposed to weather.


I was thinking of doing just that, actually. I'll have to cost it out. The advantage of it is that I can customize it to fit a certain area.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Since you live in NE OH try checking out the Bonne Belle plant for used drums. I think it's in Westlake or near there. There is also Gojo near Akron and Loerel/matrix in Solon. both about an hour for you. I worked in a cosmetics manufacturing plants for 10yrs and we used many oils and extracts that were food grade. You might get lucky.


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

I used rubbermaids for a while and it worked out pretty well. Only problem I ran into was that for some reason there was something in my tap water that triggered a cycle. So if I left the water in there too long it would just end up with nitrates...which defeats the purpose.

Eventually I scrapped that and just went back to sink-to-tank method. I just stand there and make sure I'm dosing appropriately as the water comes in. Guess it's not the best method, but it works for me.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you keep the water moving in the storage? Even tap water has a certain amount of living bacteria left in it and then there is a lot coming in through dust in the air. If one doesn't keep the water moving and let it stand for too long, it will become a stinking, stagnant mess. Even bottled water has bacteria. That's one reason for the expiration date.


----------



## Picklefish (Jan 28, 2004)

I use the 45gal rubbermaid brute trash can. No issues at all. Been using it for many years.


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

We use rubbermaid brute cans (the 20g ones) for rodi water for saltwater tanks- no problems. Buy new ones and rinse well. I don't know how they would work with dechlorinated tap water though.


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

I use a 45 gal drum with a air stone in it. Add Cloram-x. ( Baking soda = PH & KH) 
( Calcium chloride & epsom salt =GH) & salt. I adjust the temp with the tap water. Then pump it in.


----------



## ollie78 (Jul 23, 2009)

prov356 said:


> > Try your local feed store.
> 
> 
> Local feed store? :-? I wish, but I'm part of the urban sprawl. There's a guy about 2 hours from me selling barrels used and fairly cheap but he doesn't deliver. With the cost of gas, I probably wouldn't save anything.


I didn't compare your location to the locations of these stores, but Rural King is an option if it is close enough to you. Think "Farmers version of Walmart/Target" 

http://www.ruralking.com/


----------



## loralee1 (Sep 14, 2011)

do you ship this in Santa Fe Springs?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Ill be using a 50G wine brewing container that my family has. Cost $15. made to hold liquids that are a higher density than water. 
My dads been using his for 15 years and no leakage what so ever.

So ill be buying 2 new ones for my tank.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

It's funny how we can often drive by places and never see them. Almost all parts of the country have some type store that sells to farm type folks. It is often just much less noticed if you don't farm but even in downtown Austin and Dallas, there are stores selling farm items. Part of the fun of any hobby is the surprise you get when you really open your eyes to what is around you. Anybody who is not around where food is grown must certainly be where it is shipped. Either way there are containers either before they are filled or after they are emptied.


----------

